# Supergoose?



## Bmack (May 12, 2018)

A guy where i have been getting parts from had this frame and said it was a supergoose i have my doughts mainly because of the headbadge on it.


----------



## THE STIG (May 12, 2018)

no


----------



## Bmack (May 12, 2018)

Any ideas on age and model or if even a if it's a mongoose? What's with the Vista headbadge?


----------



## Maskadeo (May 12, 2018)

A better pic of the complete frame would be helpful.


----------



## Bmack (May 12, 2018)

I believe that I found out what it is a 1980 Vista gtx77 a mongoose knock off thanks for the info anyways.


----------



## mongeese (May 12, 2018)

Only from the mind of Minolta


----------



## SupergooseScrambler (Jul 30, 2018)

Absolutely not a mongoose product.


----------



## odds&sods (Jul 31, 2018)

Not made by BMX products Inc. (Mongoose.)


----------

